# Supermarket greens!



## Mislilly (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi 

Can anybody suggest any good supermarket bought foods I can get for my horsfield Jack? I am struggling to find enough source outside and I have limited knowledge on plants and weeds. I do try to research but I am a slight worrier so unless I'm 100% sure I know what it is I don't feed it. I just want to bulk his food up a little. Or if any one can advise on anything I can pick and identify that's good outside. I currently feed him navelwort, plantain, nettle, bramble, clover, dandelion but that's all I can seem to find outside at mo! I live in uk so looking forward to spring!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2015)

Lots of folks in the UK use Bags of Florette Classic, Crispy Salad (which has frisee, lambs lettuce and radicchio lettuce which they especially love) bags of Sainsbury's mixed leaf salad also have a good leaf mix, pak choi (leaves only not stems in moderation as part of a varied diet). (list courtesy of Lyn W)


----------



## Mislilly (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you Yvonne, I've been to the shop and got some florette and some organic curly kale. I shall add this to his diet of what I'm all ready giving him. 
How good are these seed mixes you can buy and grow yourself? Also for his new table are there any plants or cactuses I can add as decoration, shelter or food? Thanks again.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 12, 2015)

the UK version over there I believe it's called rocket salad


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm in the UK too and over winter I use the above bagged salads as posted by Yvonne with kale, spring greens, romaine occasionally, pak choi, carrot leaves, beetroot leaves and radish leaves when I can get them, rocket, spinach water cress (not the salad cress with tiny leaves). Many should only be fed in moderation, but variety is good. Check your caresheet for other options.
My leopard eats grass so I sprinkle with ground Readigrass - I'm not sure if Russians are grass eaters though so check that too.

www.thetortoisetable.org.uk will help you find torts safe plants to feed and for his enclosure. I use spider plants which are safe if nibbled but if store bought they should be repotted and allow time for any chemicals used in old soil or sprays to grow out.
It's best to leave them in pots and bury those in the substrate so that if eaten or bulldozed they can be easily replaced. I haven't had much luck with the seeds but I'm a useless gardener.


----------



## Mislilly (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi lyn, 

That's brilliant thank you. I've nipped down the shop and got some florette and kale, I will mix with what I pick out of garden. 
Yes I've recently been trying to find on here about plants and the spider plant seems a good one, I shall repot and leave a few months before putting it in for jack. I'm feeling a lot more confident about giving jack the best since I have come on here and met you guys, so thank you.


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 12, 2015)

Mislilly said:


> Hi lyn,
> 
> That's brilliant thank you. I've nipped down the shop and got some florette and kale, I will mix with what I pick out of garden.
> Yes I've recently been trying to find on here about plants and the spider plant seems a good one, I shall repot and leave a few months before putting it in for jack. I'm feeling a lot more confident about giving jack the best since I have come on here and met you guys, so thank you.


It's all a learning process and there's always tweaking to be done.
The Beginners mistakes thread is great for learning from the mistakes of others, the link is in my signature below.


----------

